# Flying Saucer



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Finally tracked one down (no shops had any large enough, and dont use ebay) on amazon, so just checking it is the right size etc for an APH

100% Silent Chinchilla Wheel Pet Cage Flying Saucer L: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

yes its fine


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Brilliant, thought they might need a bigger one.

Thanks


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I tried the flying saucer wheel and didnt like it. Sidney was running very unnaturally on it so i just got him a large rat wheel instead. He rarely uses his wheel, but at least he looks a little more normal when he does lol I know the hog folk love the saucers though


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

nah I dont particularly like them neither - they do look a bit un-natural running on them although I have got one coz the hedgie I recently bought came with one and she doesnt like the upright ones much - lots of people swear by them though! My fav's are the [email protected] savics but they dont half get noisy after a while so I've kinda plumped for the silent spinners for the majority of my hogs.

I'm not sure they do them bigger coz that wheel is 12" diameter which is the recommended size -any smaller and it wouldnt be appropriate!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah i knew it was the reccomended, but thought people might use bigger.

Ill search for some rat ones then if they are better suited?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

12" is fine - never thought I'd say that! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> 12" is fine - never thought I'd say that! :gasp: :lol2:


 
Haha, sig worthy


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: 

Tomcat - wheels are such a personal preference -you go with what you feel is comfortable- any solid plastic wheel of 12" diameter or larger (if you can get them?) is fine


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> 12" is fine - never thought I'd say that! :gasp: :lol2:


There's always one :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

animal addict said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Tomcat - wheels are such a personal preference -you go with what you feel is comfortable- any solid plastic wheel of 12" diameter or larger (if you can get them?) is fine


Ah right, ill search for a vid on youtube of the saucer in action, see how it looks 

Thanks


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Tomcat said:


> Ah right, ill search for a vid on youtube of the saucer in action, see how it looks
> 
> Thanks


If I can download Hector Squidgley on his I'll put it up for you - cant find my lead at the moment

Also managed to catch Hector anointing last week - freaked me right out :gasp::gasp:

Like your new sig :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> If I can download Hector Squidgley on his I'll put it up for you - cant find my lead at the moment
> 
> Also managed to catch Hector anointing last week - freaked me right out :gasp::gasp:
> 
> Like your new sig :lol2:


Haha, thought i would help you spread the word :whistling2:

Yeah, Madame Cholet was annointing last night, as soon as i put her into her vivarium. I was expecting it, had read alot on it so wasnt _that _freaked lol


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a Flying saucer for Sparky but so many people said they were not good for them so I bought a big rat wheel - he wont go near it !!! so I have gone back to the FS now - he loves it


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i have a saucer and a silent spinner, i swap them between my male and female aph. they both love both of them! i've even found my female sleeping underneath the saucer!


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Tomcat said:


> Haha, thought i would help you spread the word :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah, Madame Cholet was annointing last night, as soon as i put her into her vivarium. I was expecting it, had read alot on it so wasnt _that _freaked lol


I found it freaky as no-one told me he'd bend his body this way and that - he looked all deformed and deflated and very odd!!!



EVIEMAY said:


> I have a Flying saucer for Sparky but so many people said they were not good for them so I bought a big rat wheel - he wont go near it !!! so I have gone back to the FS now - he loves it


Do you know whay the FS aren't supposed to be 'good' for them? Nosey cow that I am. :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> Do you know whay the FS aren't supposed to be 'good' for them? Nosey cow that I am. :lol2:





> *The flying saucer is NOT recommended though as it causes them to have to cross thier feet to run on it. You would be better off with a comfort wheel, Silent Spinner, or bucket wheel.*


*

*http://www.hedgehogworld.com/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,73/func,view/catid,13/id,40136/

Dunno if that's of any help.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

how about a cake wheel?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Have a link for a cake wheel?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> [/I][/COLOR][/B]http://www.hedgehogworld.com/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,73/func,view/catid,13/id,40136/
> 
> Dunno if that's of any help.


Ummmm thanks for that. Might try a wheel and see how Hector gets on with it, have to say he does love his satelite dish though. 

Does anyone know if there have been any long term problems with hips, legs or backs etc?

Thanks again


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

The Cake Walk Supreme Hedgehog Wheel designed with hedgehogs in mind by Hog Wallow Industries


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link, ill check them out now.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Looks good. I think its expensive though.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> Looks good. I think its expensive though.


My thoughts exactly lol


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

yes expensive i agree but anything for my hogs!!!! I am currently saving up for a couple! 

I currently use savics or silent spinners


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

That one looks really good and the price isn't too bad considering I paid £16.99 for this wheel and he hates it. Pic from the pet shop site - not my rat !!!


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

thats a savic


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a shame he won't use it - I did try for a few nights but then put his saucer back in - I wouldn't want him to do any damage to himself on the flying saucer though !!!


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

enola69 said:


> yes expensive i agree but anything for my hogs!!!! I am currently saving up for a couple!
> 
> I currently use savics or silent spinners


They must be popular as it takes 8 weeks to get one.

Shame they are not manufactured in this country.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

and he will not do discounts for multiple buys either!! But my hogs have demanded one


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

enola69 said:


> and he will not do discounts for multiple buys either!! But my hogs have demanded one


 
How much is the shipping?


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

about the same price as the wheel :blush:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

That does work out quite expensive then - especially if he doesn't like that one either.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

well i have 10 hogs so one of them WILL like it (hopefully)


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

you also have to take into acount the noise factor when buying a wheel , if its noisey you might as well put £16.99 in the bin , the problem with most wheels is the metal stand that seams to be the standard of most wheels , once they get going they bounce and vibrate on the floor of the cage / viv . the cake wheel has a very large plastic base to combat this and is trully silant . also the durability , the savic ones i find really poor as the plastic is very britttle , and lasts nowhere near as long as the silant spinners , the cake wheels are supposed to outlast the silant spinners by a lot . so over time i would say it is probably cheeper or at least the same price for the cakewheel , or the double walled bucket wheels you can get via e-bay u.s. there is also the added benifit of the nonstick surface of the cake and bucket wheels that simply wipe clean each day , rarther than having to wash them out . the flying saucers i find very quite but i do have concerns over the curviture of the hogs back over prolonged periods of time . 

the wheel is the single peice of equiptment that you want to get right , and the most used item in a hog cage . ive yet to find one iam really happy with , but have some cakewalks on order to try out . 

one thing to remember on the cakewalks though it they req a larger height than most wheels , off the top of my head i think it is 15-16" ,so something to bare in mind if ordering . 

cheers col


----------

